# Innenlager ZR RACE 2011



## ben1982 (23. September 2012)

Hallo Radon-Team,

habe mir bei Euch den ZR RACE 2011 Rahmen in Freaky Green gekauft.

Eine Frage zum Innenlager.

Welches Shimano Press-Fit Lager muss dort montiert werden?

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. September 2012)

@ben1982:

Schau mal hier:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a13419/hollowtech-ii-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (24. September 2012)

Danke


----------

